# Golden Ale Ibu?



## Noxious (4/12/07)

Hello all,
Just wondering if anyway has any idea what the appox. IBU of a James Squire Golden Ale would be??
I know what it tastes like but have no idea how to work out an IBU for it...
Any opinions will be greatly appreciated...
Cheers


----------



## mitysa (4/12/07)

hi
found this info on google "Just a little tip if you're looking for the James Squire Golden Ale style... which is roughly a 30 IBU beer."

too much time on my hands at work doing nothing, but reading ahb

mike


----------



## T.D. (4/12/07)

In any attempt I have made to brew this kind of beer I've aimed for 26-27 IBUs. I have no concrete info on this beer, but I would be surprised if it was as high as 30 IBUs. If Randall's around perhaps he can give you a bit better idea of the actual IBU.


----------



## dig (4/12/07)

T.D. said:


> I would be surprised if it was as high as 30 IBUs. If Randall's around perhaps he can give you a bit better idea of the actual IBU.


I'm the craftsman formerly known as Randall

Can't actually remember the spec and can't be arsed looking it up as it's almost certainly changed since I worked there. It's not brewed these days at The Shovel anyway; went to SAB and now it's Tooheys I think...

30 sounds too high for a beer that's only 4.5% abv and has an AE around 2.0 plato. That'd really stick out. Mid/low 20s I'd say.


----------



## ausdb (5/12/07)

dig said:


> I'm the craftsman formerly known as Randall
> 
> Can't actually remember the spec and can't be arsed looking it up as it's almost certainly changed since I worked there. It's not brewed these days at The Shovel anyway; went to SAB and now it's Tooheys I think...
> 
> 30 sounds too high for a beer that's only 4.5% abv and has an AE around 2.0 plato. That'd really stick out. Mid/low 20s I'd say.


Hey Dig, I'll be arsed for you  
Here is my recipe based on some comments you made a while back. 
I think you tasted V1.0 and V1.1 and it was the beer I was having an acetaldehyde problem with  

Golden Ale ver1.0
Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 23.00 Wort Size (L): 23.00
Total Grain (kg): 3.80
Anticipated OG: 1.040 Plato: 9.88
Anticipated EBC: 12.2
Anticipated IBU: 20.6
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Grain/Extract/Sugar
% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
51.5 1.95 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 1.038 4
9.1 0.35 kg. JWM Caramalt Australia 1.036 56
24.2 0.92 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 4
15.2 0.58 kg. Weyermann Munich II Germany 1.038 24

Hops
Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
6.90 g. Pride Plus Tassy06 Whole 13.00 11.7 60 min.
16.10 g. Amarillo Pellet 9.00 5.5 15 min.
16.10 g. Amarillo Pellet 9.00 3.5 5 min.
16.10 g. Amarillo Pellet 9.00 0.0 0 min.

Yeast
-----
Wyeast 1056


----------



## dig (5/12/07)

I had a re-look at these last week when I was cleaning out the coolroom. Pretty good! The aldehydes has gone which does seem to happen with age (even in beers as loaded with it as those from Bridge Road in Beechworth).

The head brewer from Malt Shovel was here a couple of days ago and he told me how much Amarillo was used at the end of the boil but I wasn't paying attention and can't remember now. 30% wheat is correct.


----------

